# I Vostri Nickname



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuti sulla nuova piattaforma?

Chi siete e chi eravate su Forumfree?

Vi piace la nuova casa?


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2012)

ero cris anche di la?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2012)

Up


----------



## ErreKappa (27 Agosto 2012)

ErreKappa^ dull'altro forum...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Agosto 2012)

Sempre io... ho cambiato avatar perchè non trovavo più il vecchio..


----------



## danyel980 (27 Agosto 2012)

salve a tutti.
ero sempre Danyel980 sull'altro forum


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2012)

Sempre lo stesso nickname


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2012)

Ovviamente andreas1899


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2012)

Bluesman01, mi ero stufato. Lo metterò in firma per un po'


----------



## Ataraxia (27 Agosto 2012)

Ero Ataraxia86 sull'altro


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2012)

eccomi dyablo65 come sempre


----------



## Bawert (27 Agosto 2012)

Bawert come sull'altro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2012)

Buonasera, son sempre io


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Agosto 2012)

Ho tolto "Lc" dal mio nick


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2012)

D-J-I-C-I e diventato Djici... piu semplice !


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

Ero: ColleDerFomento_ 
Bel forum!


----------



## Alex (27 Agosto 2012)

ciao a tutti, ero bobadilla


----------



## Dave (27 Agosto 2012)

Io ero Davê, ho semplicemente usato la e normale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2012)

sempre lo stesso nick, anzi no avevo la c in maiuscolo


----------



## esjie (27 Agosto 2012)

Ho fatto una lieve modifica che mi rende un po' più glam

eje


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2012)

Da blu71 a Blu71.


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Agosto 2012)

Sempre lo stesso nick. E sempre lo stesso odio per Galliani.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2012)

Bravi, anche se ovviamente quelli che hanno mantenuto il nick non serve lo dicano


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2012)

Cambiato nulla.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (27 Agosto 2012)

Sempre Cyrano anche sull'altra piattaforma. Complimenti, questa nuova casa è bellissima.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2012)

Arsozzenal!!la a da minuscola è diventata maiuscola x chi non se ne fosse accorto


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2012)

Alessandro2™


----------



## bmb (27 Agosto 2012)

bmb


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (27 Agosto 2012)

Stesso nickname di prima..


----------



## Freddy (28 Agosto 2012)

Ero ..:::Freddy Milan:::.., Freddy è più semplice!


----------



## Dottorm (28 Agosto 2012)

Dottorm come prima, quindi non lo dico


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2012)

Still Dumbaghi


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (28 Agosto 2012)

Sempre A.C. Milan The Legend


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2012)

Sempre me, senza punto


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2012)

ho tolto uno 07


----------



## aleprince27 (28 Agosto 2012)

aleprince27 come prima.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Agosto 2012)

chicagousait come nella vecchia cara casa


----------



## herbertkilpin (28 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin è per sempre.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Agosto 2012)

stesso nick


----------



## sion (28 Agosto 2012)

sono passato da sion931 a semplicemente sion.

molto piu' comodo,sempre io sono


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Agosto 2012)

Stesso nickname, anche se non mi piace non mi andava di cambiarlo.


----------



## federicozzo (28 Agosto 2012)

Sono sempre fedele al vecchio nick anche se brutto


----------



## francylomba (28 Agosto 2012)

sempre stesso nick


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2012)

da follettoverde a folletto


----------



## Cm Punk (28 Agosto 2012)

ero .aj


----------



## Vinz (28 Agosto 2012)

Sempre io


----------



## DiAvLe MaTt (28 Agosto 2012)

Stesso nick dell'altro forum.

Saluti


----------



## Dexter (28 Agosto 2012)

Dexter


----------



## Alfiorx (28 Agosto 2012)

Mantengo pure io lo stesso nickname!


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Agosto 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Sempre io



Idem


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (28 Agosto 2012)

Sempre Dipao Meravigliao


----------



## almilan (28 Agosto 2012)

stesso nickname


----------



## Brain84 (28 Agosto 2012)

Stesso nick, la nuova casa è decisamente cool


----------



## Doctore (28 Agosto 2012)

Doctore stesso nick...Mi piace il forum puzza di nuovo


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (28 Agosto 2012)

Vecchio nick ciuffo8777, ora nick in onore del nuovo rossonero che adoro tanto, ottimo il nuovo forum!


----------



## Sheikra (28 Agosto 2012)

ero chiccapower* su forumfree


----------



## Alekos (28 Agosto 2012)

Gnaa. Ero Alekos86 e avevo la grande foto di Paulo Futre


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2012)

Ridi ridi, al prossimo fantanba avrò la mia rivincita.

Benvenuto


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao, ero DannyJersey sul vecchio. Grande il nuovo e speriamo porti bene a queste ultime ore di mercatooo!


----------



## Alex Keaton (28 Agosto 2012)

Io ero Coming Up


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2012)

Sempre me, sempre con Mathieu


----------



## Miro (28 Agosto 2012)

Sempre Miro, senza il ™.


----------



## Liuke (28 Agosto 2012)

vecchio nick Luka!?! i simboli nn li potevo mette T.T


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2012)

su forumfree sono M ë x ë š ¬ ™


----------



## Harvey (28 Agosto 2012)

Eccomi!!! Il mio nick su forumfree era Jaap-Stam.


----------



## The P (28 Agosto 2012)

Harvey Specter, grande


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2012)

ero nowimhere (ma va?) stavolta ho messo gli spazi e la maiuscola.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2012)

come nel vecchio


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2012)

io sono sempre mefisto94. Ho cambiato solo l'avatar


----------



## Isao (28 Agosto 2012)

Fedele al vecchio nick.


----------



## Nivre (29 Agosto 2012)

Stesso nick pure io


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

JackTheRipper1411


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2012)

Ho tolto ufficio!!


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Sempre uguale: alexrossonero


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Eccovi, bentrovati


----------



## NIHAL10 (29 Agosto 2012)

Rieccomi!!!! ero Nihal27. 
Bella la nuova casa!!!!
Bravi a tutti quelli che si sono dati da fare per trovare questa suntuosa dimora!


----------



## James Watson (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti, anche di là ero James Watson....


----------



## Sindaco (29 Agosto 2012)

gattuso_sindaco


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2012)

ero milanista1995 di là 

molto bello il nuovo forum


----------



## Nick (29 Agosto 2012)

Ero .Nick 
Levato il puntino


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2012)

Ero e sono ancora MrPeppez


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Ero Jino87


----------



## CrisRs (29 Agosto 2012)

ero Milanista4everandever su forumfree


----------



## korma (29 Agosto 2012)

ero korma,sono korma


----------



## Liuk (29 Agosto 2012)

Sono sempre io anche qui.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ero e resto Hiei87


----------



## Cesco (29 Agosto 2012)

Ero .:[email protected]:.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ero Altair94, ora sono Cristof94.


----------



## beggia (29 Agosto 2012)

ero beggi e ora invece beggia!!


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2012)

di là avevo il nick MàRìL§0N


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

I was hammerstyle!!


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Agosto 2012)

ildemone85 ciao


----------



## Nicco (29 Agosto 2012)

Nicco -> Nicco


----------



## prd7 (29 Agosto 2012)

paradoxxx -> prd7


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi, sempre io


----------



## profondorossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

ciao a tutti.
ero nooibranoo


----------



## woeisheafy (29 Agosto 2012)

woeisheafy di là, woeisheafy di qua!


----------



## patriots88 (29 Agosto 2012)

son sempre Patriots!


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ero Zure, adesso sono Roten1896


----------



## raducioiu (29 Agosto 2012)

Sempre raducioiu


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2012)

Solito nick


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2012)

Stesso nick


----------



## Pedrosa (30 Agosto 2012)

Sempre Pedrosa!


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2012)

Sono lo stesso Snake di ff, tolto solo il 24


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Io ero Scemo del villaggio.
Prima ancora avevo un altro nick, come molti avevano già capito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2012)

Sono sempre io.


----------



## Tony7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Tony7 ero, e Tony7 sono rimasto... da 20 anni ormai D:


----------



## Pitto91 (30 Agosto 2012)

registrato!

Sempre io...


----------



## Gallio (30 Agosto 2012)

su MW ero -Gallio-

forza milan!


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Sono sempre Alone.


----------



## Pablito (30 Agosto 2012)

PablitoTi su forumfree!


----------



## yelle (30 Agosto 2012)

anche io sempre lo stesso nick


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2012)

[email protected] sul vecchio forum...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Agosto 2012)

Per non sembrare troppo forestiero (ero ratapena) mi sono scelto un nick 'milanista'.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2012)

ero smallball anche di la'


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2012)

Sempre io cari cuginetti


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2012)

Milo---> Milo


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Agosto 2012)

TheMansons


----------



## andrec21 (31 Agosto 2012)

ciao a tutti, andremilano ---> andrec21


----------



## LowLowNSP (31 Agosto 2012)

Prima ero Robinho Legend 94,ora mi sono convertito al rap romano


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (3 Settembre 2012)

sempre e solo Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Stex (3 Settembre 2012)

Stex in foto le scarpe vinte con Milan world


----------



## S T B (3 Settembre 2012)

Sheva The best, poi STB, poi Jack Foster, poi ancora S T B


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah juventino saltuario


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (11 Settembre 2012)

ciao, sull'alto forum ero LordOfDestroy!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Settembre 2012)

Ero pippoinzaghi92,adesso sono PippoInzaghi92. Notate la differenza.


----------

